# Official Game Thread: Bulls Sat 11/8/03 Vs. NO



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Official Thread, Bulls Sat 11/8/03 Vs. NO*

Next Game 
Saturday, Nov. 8
7:00 pm 
at Hornets 
TV: NBALP , WGN 



The Bulls head to the big easy to take on the Hornets. Should be an interesting matchup if Chandler & Crawford can continue to play at a high level. I have it on good authority that JC wants to play well against the Hornets to rub it in Floyds face. So we will have to watch and see how he does. 

This is my first ever game thread and I am posting it early because I won't be on tomorrow. Good luck and Go Bulls!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

oh yeah, gotta make a prediction for the ribbies  


I'm gonna say Bulls win 87-78


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Bulls

90-80

JC will have around 20 points and 8 assists and Chandler will get a double double


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

New Orleans is a tough, tough team and are balanced. The key to this game is Baron Davis and the ability to at least contain him. New Orleans also has a trio of quality bigmen playing very good in PJ, Jamaal and Lynch. Hell, even the Tractor is playing inspired ball.

Looks to be a long one for the Bulls. Hornets 103, Bulls 88.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

The Hornets will be worn out after putting out a huge effort against the Lakers tonight. The Bulls will catch them on a letdown. JC will be able to guard Baron Davis, who will be playing tired with a sore back.

Bulls - 100
Hornets - 94

High Scorer - Jamaal Magloire, 29 pts.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Clash of the Coaching Titans

Floyd will smoke Lil Bill

Badly

96 - 82 Hornets 


Baron drops 32


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 111
NO 102

Rose 19


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

With New Orleans handing LA a whippin' tonight, do they look past us tommorrow or just completely THROTTLE us?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hornets 105
Bulls 98


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hornets: 98
Bulls: 93
Scorer: 22, Rose


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

New Orleans: 120
Chicago: 100

Rose: 30


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I keep guessing wrong, so I will do you Bulls fan a favor.

NO 98
Bulls 88


...



If you look I haven't been right once, or I don't think.

-Petey


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I hope Chandler is playin in this game:

Bulls: 98
Hornets: 91

Bulls


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 93
Hornets 87

(Curry 22)


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 97
Hornets 96


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hornets beat the lakers last night. Chandler might not play. Hornets are 5-1. Floyd wants to stick it to us. He will. 

Hornets, 115-Bulls78. 

If chandler plays he won't be 100%, neither will Marshall. Game wil be slightly closer but Hornets win and win big.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I don't think I have ever seen a team either win a game or when they lose, they lose big.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 2-4 and injured. Hornets 5-1 without mashburn and they beat the lakers last night. Bulls will lose big, unless NO comes in disinterested. But We are battered and I don't see that happening. 

NO 5-1 
Shooting 44% opp. 42% shoot 37% in threes. 43 rebounds a game and give up 43. They average almost 12 steals a game. 4 blocks a game 97.5 a game. Give up 92.5. 

Davis 42% 46% in threes. 24.4 pts a game. 4 rebounds 7.8 assists and *4.67 steals*
Wesley 18.3pts. 44% 
Magloire 51% 11pts 6.7 rebounds. 
Brown 9.7 rebounds a game 54%

New Orleans is a veteran club with balance. 

Bulls 2-4 
We shoot 37% give up 46% a game. We shoot 37% in threes and give up almost 50%!! 43.3 rebounds and give up 46. 16.3 t/o a game. 83.2pts a game and give up 99.2

Crawford 17.2 41% 5 assists 1 steal, 3.3 rebounds. 
Chandler 12.8 42% *13 rebounds* 1.2 assists. 2blks. 
Rose 11.8 34% 3.7 rebounds 3.7 assists. 
Curry 11.3 pts 44% *5 rebounds*1 assist 1.67 blks.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

102 Hornets
98 Bulls

With Tyson out, might it be Erob starting against his old team w/ Marshall sliding over to PF? The bad part of this possibility is that I think Erob playing with Hinrich would have better results. However, the idea of Gill or Baxter (or Blount) in the starting lineup also makes me cringe a bit.

I think we feel pressure to perform in this one and somehow manage to at least keep it close. However, something tells me we won't quite pull this one out. Too many good vets on the Hornets to put us away on their home court.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

The Hornets might be looking past us (but probably not with Floyd wanting to take it to us), but will we be so focused on all of the shellackings we have taken recently and the injury to Chandler in order to fully concentrate on this game. Unless Curry plays an All-Star caliber game, I just don't see how we stay with the Hornets. How do we stop them from scoring at will?

My first pick of a Bulls' loss this year.

Hornets 121 Bulls 77


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

NO: 97
Chi: 87


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

And anyone who goes to the game, do me a favor and give NO assistant Jan van Breda Kolff an earfull. He is the piece of **** that left the Bonaventure program in the state it is in.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i got a feeling this is rose's game to break out ...he is being guarded by players who shouldn't be able to defend him ...whether they are too small (wesley) or too slow (lynch) or too old (take your pick augmon or steve smith)

bulls 97
n.o. 93


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

Bull -- 79
Hornet -- 105

That's if Tyson plays. It'll be worse if he doesn't.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Unless the Hornets are totally looking past you and you guys bring it 110% hard, they take this one ...

Hornets 99
Bulls 80

Davis continues his great play to lead all scorers with 33.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

sorry, but I can't understand why peeps be picking a win by the Bulls against a team that beat the Lakers..

anyways.
Hornets 105
Bulls 71

Bulls get lucky to score 20 pts in a quarter as the Bulls try to figure out how hard they wanna play.  God will someone plz fire Bill Cartwright.. 

hell, hire some bum off the street to coach.. he'll at least teach the team to play hard on every play as if you're running from the cops or a drug deal gone bad..


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I'll just say that I'm NOT looking forward to tonight's game. Hornets will win by at least 15.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Chandler ISNT playing tonight.

Bulls 95
Hornets 112

Wesley 28


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Road game.
Without Tyson Chandler.
Against arguably the hottest team in the league.

:no: 

Bulls 81
Hornets 98


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> With New Orleans handing LA a whippin' tonight, do they look past us tommorrow or just completely THROTTLE us?


Throttle :shy: 

Hornets: 98
Bulls: 89

Davis, Wesley -- too much.


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Coyat</b>!
> sorry, but I can't understand why peeps be picking a win by the Bulls against a team that beat the Lakers..
> 
> anyways.
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I want to change my prediction since Chandler is out and Marshall is questionable. This just made this game a lot less winnable.

Hornets 102
Bulls 75


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hornet 108

Bulls 84

I don't know how the Bulls will stop Baron.

High scorer Baron : 35
Scottie Pippen's Bum knee : 14


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Some very "DUH" reasons as to y we will get blown out in this game:

1) Its a road game.

2) We suck.

3) Hornets are playing better then anybody in the league.

4) Our best player is out. 2nd best big man is questionable.

Hornets - 110
Bulls - 84


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

This would normally be a let-down game for a team coming off beating the Lakers...but they're playing us. In case it wasn't apparent enough already, this game cements Cartwright's fate. Congratulations to Tim Floyd in advance. You still suck, but at least your team can beat the Bulls. This one's not even close...

Hornets - 109
Bulls - 77


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Bulls - 95

NO - 82

High Scorer - Eddy Curry


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hornets 88 Bulls 68.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> Bulls - 95
> 
> NO - 82
> ...


:rotf: :sigh:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls doesn't have a chance without Chandler

Hornets 102
Bulls 80

Leading Scorer: Baron Davis


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hornets 105
Bulls 75

No defense.
Just Jamal on offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There are teams in this league that win games without stellar defense.

We're not one of them.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrichs starting!
No JC, Rose, or Tyson (hurt)

Wow.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hinrich is starting at PG.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey look. Crawford isn't starting.

:laugh: Sucks to get benched by the rookie by game 5. At least they waited a few games this year.

Poor poor Jamal. Hard to get an extension when you're scrubbing for a lottery team.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

cURRY
mARSHALL
eROB
gILL
hINRICH

ARE WE REBUILDING ?

Bc has officially lost this team even if he starts Rose and Crawford next game they will no longer play hard for him.

Stick a fork in Bc hes done .


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is bizarre.

Has anyone heard any word on Tyson's condition.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hinny just drove past BDavis, foul.

Sweet!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Make those Kirk! 
Nice drive.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ok, jokes over, take E Rob out, put in Rose.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> New Orleans is a tough, tough team and are balanced. The key to this game is Baron Davis and the ability to at least contain him. New Orleans also has a trio of quality bigmen playing very good in PJ, Jamaal and Lynch. Hell, even the Tractor is playing inspired ball.
> 
> Looks to be a long one for the Bulls. Hornets 103, Bulls 88.



sounds rite


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

you take rose off the floor and the Bulls team can run... I'm not saying they are better with him off the floor but this is clearly different.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

9-6

Tough to argue with the coach.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

eRob mucho bad.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Davis looks like he can do whatever he wants with Hinrich right now. Where's the D?

Hey, looks like Kendall Gill might want to have a good game tonight...that's odd.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

this is the dumbest starting lineup ive ever seen, jamal and jalen need to slap cartwright for being an idiot


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

whoa. BDavis looks like he dropped 20 lbs. HE's ripped.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Bc has officially lost this team even if he starts Rose and Crawford next game they will no longer play hard for him.


If these guys won't play hard because they got benched... THEN YOU DO NOT WANT THESE PLAYERS.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Yo, this team is substantially faster then out other line-up.

This is really interesting.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If the Bulls are going to run, Curry has to get into better shape.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

B. Davis is 2-5 FG, 1-3 3PT, 6 Pts


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> whoa. BDavis looks like he dropped 20 lbs. HE's ripped.


If he can stay healthy he's one of the best in the league. As soon as he asserts himself in this game it's going to be over tonight. He's too good for anyone on our roster.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's worth pointing out that ERob is at PF.

You're welcome.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Two great fouls by hinrich. Wooooo. 3 shots for Davis. Welcome to the league rook.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

why is curry still in after 2 quick fouls


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Curry. Bad D. Schooled.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So is Hinrich having a good or a bad game so far? This is my first time to get to see him play in person, so I want to know relative to how he usually is, how this performance relates so far.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> So is Hinrich having a good or a bad game so far? This is my first time to get to see him play in person, so I want to know relative to how he usually is, how this performance relates so far.


It's pretty indifferent, I'd say, though I didnt see his first game last night.

He had some nice drives, but couldnt finish the layups.
He also got 2 crappy fouls.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Man, BC didn't even argue those Kirk phantom fouls. 

Jesus, its his job to be on the floor yelling at the ref protecting his players. Any other coach in the league woul dhave a T by now.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice shot by Crawford!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

JC at the buzzer again!


Wow


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal finished the quarter with a bucket from half court.

Notice the big gap between Jamal and the guy he's guarding.

Then watch Hinrich or Gill play D and see how they get right in the guy's face.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He pretty clearly ran over Davis on the first foul. And the second foul was part him being a rookie, and part him being an idiot.

How about that last second crawford heave?

I like how Crawford is always looking up court for the pass when he's dribbling on the break. He looks to beat the pressure with the pass, which I like. Gets the break going better.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Whatd you guys think of that quarter?

I think we looked decent, except some suspect D.
Though you kind of get that feeling we're just kind of hanging with them until they bust it open...:uhoh: 
I hope not.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls go to the zone with Crawford (and Rose) in the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Oh no, Corey Blount.
:no: 


Jalen bucket.
:yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal out of the TV picture again. Standing way beyond the 3pt line while his teammates play 4 on 5.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Foul by Lonny, bad jokes by Kerr..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal out of the TV picture again. Standing way beyond the 3pt line while his teammates play 4 on 5.


And then he nails the shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is shooting too much.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jalen for Thrreeee!

He always responds to being benched, :yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rose and Crawford our our best offensive players. Benching them both is inexcusable.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose is shooting too much.


Isn't he 3 for 3?
Thats not a problem..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Crawford misses a layup on a 2-1 Bulls fast break. Should've passed. Then Baxter makes a dumb foul while Armstrong is shooting a jumpshot.

Bulls up 33-29.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose is shooting too much.


No. He's not. He and Crawford need to be shooting. Shooters shoot.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

every time i see baxter play all he does is get stupid fouls


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Crawford misses a layup on a 2-1 Bulls fast break. Should've passed.


Looked like he wanted to, that's why he didn't concentrate on making the shot. His lane got closed down. That makes him and Hinrich about even on the layup attempts tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sarcasm doesn't translate well in black and white.

[SARCASM] JALEN IS SHOOTING TOO MUCH [/SARCASM]


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

If baxter is on our team next year then you know we're going to suck again. He isnt good and should be cut. I dont know why the put Fizer instead of him on the Ir


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sarcasm doesn't translate well in black and white.
> 
> [SARCASM] JALEN IS SHOOTING TOO MUCH [/SARCASM]


I gotcha, I figured thats what it was, thats why I didn't freak out on you, :laugh: 

Believe me I was ready to, I was like What!?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal out of the TV picture again. Standing way beyond the 3pt line while his teammates play 4 on 5.


they should get a new camera man that can get everybody in the picture


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm glad BC had the cojones to bench Rose and Crawford. Especially if he thinks it'll help the team to have the coming off the bench, whether it be for one game or the season.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> they should get a new camera man that can get everybody in the picture


Its strange... we get a good shot o the first 20 rows though.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn!

We gotta stop them from getting so many offensive boards.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jalen off the glass, and the foul!
:worship:

bah, missed the free throw.
Thats ok though.


Got that one too, 11 points!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sarcasm doesn't translate well in black and white.
> 
> [SARCASM] JALEN IS SHOOTING TOO MUCH [/SARCASM]


You should use your emoticons. Emoticons are your friend for conveying nontextual things like tone.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> I'm glad BC had the cojones to bench Rose and Crawford. Especially if he thinks it'll help the team to have the coming off the bench, whether it be for one game or the season.


Agreed,

Jalen would not be on fire right now if BC hadn't a put a match under his ***.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jalen is 4-4 FG.

Is he the hot hand? Let's not pass it to him and give it to Corie Blount, instead.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jalen baby!
13 points.


Missed the 3 though, damn!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jalen is 4-4 FG.
> 
> Is he the hot hand? Let's not pass it to him and give it to Corie Blount, instead.


I'm pretty sure Crawford is looking for Rose as much as is humanly possible.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk back in.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice pass Marshall!

Bulls up 7.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

When Hinrich is in the game, the Bulls half-court offense looks like a fast break.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baron Davis is playing like the best PG in the NBA. The guy when healthy is damn near unstoppable. Makes you wonder how good he would be if he didn't tear his ACL twice while at UCLA.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Get a damn defensive rebound!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't feel like we're playing exceptionally well. Like as soon as someone on the Hornets like Davis gets hot then this game is going to be over.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

will bc sit cartwrights sorry *** already


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich hits the long ball.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> will bc sit cartwrights sorry *** already


And put in Pete Myers?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Baron Davis is playing like the best PG in the NBA. The guy when healthy is damn near unstoppable. Makes you wonder how good he would be if he didn't tear his ACL twice while at UCLA.


Actually, it makes me wonder how good he'd be if he didn't shoot free throws like Shaq.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> will bc sit cartwrights sorry *** already


Say wha?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at PG is not standing still at the top of the 3pt arc. He moves without the ball every time.

He just made a terrific pass to Marshall for a layup, and then stopped NO from getting an open look after a baseball pass down court. Great hustle.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich at PG is not standing still at the top of the 3pt arc. He moves without the ball every time.
> 
> He just made a terrific pass to Marshall for a layup, and then stopped NO from getting an open look after a baseball pass down court. Great hustle.


]

he also has 4 turnovers off stupid passes and couldnt get a shot off at the half


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like putting Hinrich in for Crawford had no discernable diffrence on the opposing teams perimeter threat. Davis has 19. Which is a lot like Iverson and T-Mac's numbers.

We're only in this game because Rose brought his game tonight.

It just underscores right now whose team this really is. It doesn't really matter too much the other names on the floor, this is Jalen Rose's team, still.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich at PG is not standing still at the top of the 3pt arc. He moves without the ball every time.
> 
> He just made a terrific pass to Marshall for a layup, and then stopped NO from getting an open look after a baseball pass down court. Great hustle.


Hinrich is getting an education on both ends of the floor tonight.

Shoulda drafted Ford.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Just like I gave props to BC for benching JC and Rose, I'm going to criticize him for taking those guys out too early in the 2nd quarter.

And I don't know why BC didn't put Jamal and Rose in for the last play of the 2nd quarter with 2.3 seconds left either.

On the whole, though, pretty good first half. Alot of different contributors...Rose, JC, Curry, Hinrich, Marshall, EROB, Gill, Blount.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal in 9 mins. put up better numbers then Kirk "Stockton" Hinrich in every category. U have to feel for Crawford. The management seems hell bent on screwing him over and over. Kirk played a crappy first half - 4 TOs, 4 pts and 2 assists. I will be p*ssed if he plays more mins. then Jamal in the 2nd half. AND i can only hope Jalen is in the starting lineup at the beginning of the 3rd qtr.

Bulls' HOT shooting overcame Fartwright's dumb substitution patterns. This guy SHOULD be fired b4 the end of the year.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

i cant wait to see bc's pissed off looking face when JC is on another team and knocks the bulls out of playoff contention.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I don't feel like we're playing exceptionally well. Like as soon as someone on the Hornets like Davis gets hot then this game is going to be over.


Or maybe it'll happen when we quit shooting 60% from the field in the 2nd half. That's the only thing making up for our lack of rebounding and abundance of turnovers.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> ]
> 
> he also has 4 turnovers off stupid passes and couldnt get a shot off at the half


Whoa, that's true, but he's a rookie, and he's contributing a lot right off the bat. I'm impressed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have been watching the game. I am very surprised we are up one until I saw we are shooting 60% we cool down, we lose. 

We have 18 rebounds. We have given up 9 off rebounds!

12 t/o, 5 for hinrich. 

Curry having a nice game. Rose is too.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

What do you guys think...

Rose back in to start the 3rd?
What about Crawford?
Can the Bulls hang on and win?

I say 'yes' to all three.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa, that's true, but he's a rookie, and he's contributing a lot right off the bat. I'm impressed.


what's he contributing, we took the lead with him out of the game. when he came back into the game NO briefly took the lead again. I like the speed of the game when hes in, and when he gets better he might be a great fit. But right now its his 2nd NBA game and we really need to concentrate on winning games. This isnt rebuilding time any more, we need the players in the game who give us the best chance to win.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

This has so far been a really fun game to watch, I think we are definitely going to win. EC and Jalen have really come to play. Also I notice with Kirk on the floor, our team looks smarter.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> what's he contributing, we took the lead with him out of the game. when he came back into the game NO briefly took the lead again. I like the speed of the game when hes in, and when he gets better he might be a great fit. But right now its his 2nd NBA game and we really need to concentrate on winning games. This isnt rebuilding time any more, we need the players in the game who give us the best chance to win.


I think I am watching a different game then you. When he's in the Bulls are in flow and things seem to connect. Yes, there are tons of mistakes, but he brings magic.

I am a believer. We are not in rebuilding mode--but giving Kirk minutes will start winning us games by the all-star break.

DaBulls sees what I do. When Kirk's in the offense looks like a fast break... this kids got skills and once he makes the transition he will have no weaknesses in his game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I am watching a different game then you. When he's in the Bulls are in flow and things seem to connect. Yes, there are tons of mistakes, but he brings magic.
> ...


Agreed, nice post.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

rose starts the half on the bench, dumb coach


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> What do you guys think...
> 
> Rose back in to start the 3rd?
> ...


Well, I was wrong about the first two. Hopefully not the third. :laugh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Curry bucket, he has 14.

How bout a JC, Hinrich, Rose, Marshall, Curry lineup?

If anything, just get Rose in there.


Hinrich bucket.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

As soon as I heap praise--three rookie mistakes in a row. I am so tired of growing pains...


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Hinrich is killing us with his turnovers. Damn. How many does he have???????


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> As soon as I heap praise--three rookie mistakes in a row. I am so tired of growing pains...


Yup, you gotta expect them, but that many in a row gotta yank him there.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> Hinrich is killing us with his turnovers. Damn. How many does he have???????


7.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hinrich's handles are a little suspect. 

I would suspect that Baron Davis isn't the best guy to get your first start against. Cause he will take your cookies if you show it to him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich looks like he needs to regain some stamina.

His turnovers are keeping us from having a bigger lead. No doubt.

His energy is a big part of why we're in this game.

It's just a little into the 3rd Q and we have more guys in double figures tonight than we did last night. That's sharing the ball.

We're being led in scoring by Curry and three veterans (Rose, Gill, Marshall).


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Hinrich is just having trouble handling the ball under pressure, simple as that. And Baron is one of the NBA's best at providing it.

Hopefully BC should see this and put JC in, because we're not going to win the game with the way Kirk is turning the ball over.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah....hinrich is definitely playing like the next John Stockton.

Crawford should demand a trade if he's playing for a guy who would rather play this guy over him. There are obvious creative diffrences.

And not starting Rose at least to start the half...priceless.

Cartwright is a fool. Good shooting is all that is saving us right now.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Yep JC in now.

No Rose though..


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

There he is, bout damn time.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Very well said, C.C.C.P. I completely agree. :yes: He still has alot to learn of course, but clearly with KH on the floor the team looks alot less awkward. It's very easy to see.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is Cartwright seriously retarded?? How could Jalen Rose sit out of half of the 3rd qtr?? This guy has got to be the worst coach in NBA history.

And Kirk "Stockton" Hinrich has no business starting on any team in the nba.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice inbounds pass by JAMAL! Marshall with a layup and 1.

Bulls up 71-70.

Crawford to Marshall, drains it!

Game tied 73-73.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

JC dribbles around aimlessly for awhile, Donyell hits the outside shot.

Baron Davis 3 though.
:upset:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jalen 5 quick points!!
:worship:

20 total.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Rose for 3! He is so hot tonight...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> Very well said, C.C.C.P. I completely agree. :yes: He still has alot to learn of course, but clearly with KH on the floor the team looks alot less awkward. It's very easy to see.


They make look less awkward but they are playing better on the scoreboard with Crawford and Rose than Hirnich and "other".


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Crawford to Jalen, drains the 3.

3 straight assists by Crawford on the Bulls' last 3 baskets.

I will be mighty p*ssed if Cartwright takes out either of em' from here on. Both should finish the game.

Bulls up 78-73.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

The Bulls are shooting over 65% from the field!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Rose 8-10 20 points

Marshall 8-11 17 points

:yes:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Board by Rose, nice dish to Curry, fouled.
Shoulda thrown that down.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Why didn't Eddy dunk that? He's more than capable of doing so...


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Jalen is totally off the heezy tonight!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

DAMMIT!


They just went retarded.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal just denied the ball so Baron couldn't get it. The best defense I've seen from him in a long time.

THen loses the ball, and Davis ends up with a 3.

Bulls lead down to 2.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

So many open-floor turnovers tonight... :no:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls have turned up their interior D. Really helping a lot and finally getting some boards.

Eddy has 16 pts and 6 rbs.

BUT, we can't take care of the F'N ball.

3 straight TOs now.

Bulls only up 2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal and Hinrich in the game together.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This is the lineup that will be starting by all-star break-- Kirk, Craw and Rose.


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

Bulls cannot hold a lead if there life depeded on it. 

They really do suck at passing the ball. Nobody can pass the ball to the low post.

Why did Cartwright start Kirk over Jamal.

Kirk 7 turnovers 

And when Jamal hit that long three or when he made a good dish out pass for Jalen to hit a three. Catwright then gets in his face for something. Instead of Congraualating him


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

UNBELIEVABLE, both Jamal and Kirk on the floor at the same time.

JC with another TO though  

Good D on the last posession of the qtr by the Bulls.

We're up 85-80 at the end of the 3rd qtr.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Cartwright is about to have a stroke if the Bulls don't get back on defense.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal and Hinrich in the game together.


I'd rather see Jay and Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How 'bout Linton Johnson.

Just 4 minutes.
1 rebound, 1 assist, 2 steals and a blocked shot.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Marshall hot, thats a good sign.
JC nice steal but was dribbling to God knows where and loses it out of bounds. 

5 point lead going into the 4th.
We have to keep up solid interior D, and minimize those damn turnovers, and we can hold on.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Considering the full court pressure...anyone know why we wouldn't be playing Hinrich, Crawford and Rose all at the same time most of the game tonight?

It just makes sense to me. But hey, I'm no great basketball mind like Bill Cartwright so obviously is. There's obviously some sort of higher thinking going on that I don't know about.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd rather see Jay and Jamal.


He'd probably just slow our pace down, he's still on crutches.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Why are we upset? Whatever Cartwright has done, we're up by 5 points to start the 4th. Our offense looks better than it has all season.

Did I say we're winning this game?

Boy, these road games are a piece of cake. Now if only we could figure out how to win at home...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

JC gives up the 3 but makes up for it with a nice *** move and jumper.
Up 6.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich to Rose, 3!

Rose has 27, up 9
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose hits a 3.

27 points off the bench

Bulls with their biggest lead of the night.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sick crossover by Jamal, then nails the jumper.

Rose nails another 3. Is this guy HOT OR WHAT?? He's got 27 pts on 9-11 shooting!!

Bulls up 92-83.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> He'd probably just slow our pace down, he's still on crutches.


:rofl: :banghead: 

Bulls are on FIRE, Rose with another 3.

So how come the Bulls are winning...Rose pissed off for being benched...or since we all predicted they would get blown out, we JINXED it. hmmm...

Imagine what we could do with a good coach... :sigh:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Crawford rebounds and passes upcourt to Hinrich, who passes to Rose, who drains the 3!

Bulls by 9, Hornets call a timeout.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I told my dad this right when the game started, he's been doin this since college when Steve Fisher benched him for being late to a team meeting, he came off the bench and lit them up for 30.


:yes: :yes:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Let's win this friggin' game!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

hinrich and crawford playing together, looking good so far early in the 4th. these 2 could possibly complement eachother.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

The Rose has RISEN!!!!!!!  

GO BULLS!!!!!!!!! YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Was Jalen's best year when he came off the bench for Bird in Indiana?

If Curry is the focal point of our offense for our starters, then maybe it'd be better to bring Jalen off the bench so he can be the offensive focal point with the 2nd unit. Of course this doesn't prevent him from being on the floor at the end of games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with 27 points in 18 minutes. That's 1.5 points per minute.
If he played 48 minutes, he'd score 72 points, eh?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rose humbled by the benching? He doesn't seem to be showing alot of emotion. Just trying to get business done. Good call by BC to bench him. Maybe that was the wakeup call he needed.

And what the heck was Baron thinking fouling Crawford at the 3 point line. Not a good shot by Jamal.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich almost had his 8th turnover. Trying to do too much.

Crawford fouled behind the 3pt line. Makes all 3 FTs.

ROSE WITH ANOTHER 3!! He's got 30. What did he eat tonight??

The zone is really working for the Bulls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

30 for Rose!

:worship:

up 13!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Scottie Pippen coaching from the bench...hmmmm.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Pippen's doing better coaching than Bill out there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like Cartwright is outcoaching Floyd tonight.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

If we somehow hang on to this game that will give us our 2nd road win already!

Maybe we will go 3-38 at home this year??


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

They need to pull Hinrich. He's outta control (not in the good way). Gill should come back in.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with his 9th turnover :upset:

Time to get Gill back.

Bulls only up 98-91 now. Thanx to Kirk's complete inability to handle the ball.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Ridiculous.

BC should drag Hinrich off the court and put in Linton Johnson the rest of the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Looks like Cartwright is outcoaching Floyd tonight.


Tonight?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

another TO for Hinrich. I'm beginning to question his ball handling ability. He needs to calm down or not be so sloppy. and isn't NO supposed to be unstoppable at home?


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Why is Hinrich still in?????????:upset:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hinrich has completely lost his composure out there. it's too bad we don't have another good veteran guard to play back there.

We'd be a lot better with a veteran backup point guard so we can play Jamal off the ball at certain stretches in the game. Just a guy with solid handles who won't turn it over. Like a Travis Best.


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

Cartwright needs to take Heinricks *** out


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry with a BIG offensive rebound. Nice pass to Jamal who gets fouled - makes both FTs.

Bulls up 100-91.

Kirk finally OFF the floor.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

It's nice to see Curry working his *** off. :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> We'd be a lot better with a veteran backup point guard so we can play Jamal off the ball at certain stretches in the game. Just a guy with solid handles who won't turn it over.


Or Scottie?

Man the Refs are coming after the Bulls. A Technical for Donyell, yeech


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

That was a TERRIBLE technical foul call on Marshall! TERRIBLE! :whatever:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BS Technical called on Marshall :upset:

Bulls only up 100-94.

Officiating is screwing us up right now.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Louie Grillo hates the Bulls.

Called a T on Yell for something Traylor Trash did minutes before. Not to mention his little staredown of Hinrich all game. Sheesh.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NO playing 3 guards. Wesley, Armstrong, and Davis.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Curry has 5 fouls. If the Hornets are smart, they'll go at him. Which is exactly what we should already be doing against Baron Davis.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Why is Gill leaving David Wesley? Hes got hte best stroke in the league and Gill is doubling off him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big HOOP Jamal!!

Bulls up 104-99.

I don't like Bulls' offensive execution right now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

HUGE Block EDDY!! Boy am I hapy for this KID!

His line tonight - 16pts, *7 rebounds, 3 blocks*

Bulls up 106-101 with 3 minutes left.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

eddy has improved big time on blocked shots this year


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Donyell is playing with 5 fouls. I see him playing lax D since he doesn't want to foul out. And Jamal should attack the basket and go after Baron. He's been killing us at the arc


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> HUGE Block EDDY!! Boy am I hapy for this KID!
> 
> Bulls up 106-101 with 3 minutes left.


Great to see him back on track.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Curry has 5 fouls. If the Hornets are smart, they'll go at him. Which is exactly what we should already be doing against Baron Davis.


I think the guys doing the game are wrong, Curry only has 4 by my count and that matches what I'm seeing as I track it online at Yahoo.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal has like zero assists in the 2nd half.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal has like zero assists in the 2nd half.


ive seen at least 3 from him in the 2nd half


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

OT: The mavericks traded michael finley and antwan jamison for rasheed wallace and Bonzi wells. They are just waiting for the leagues approval. WoW. Shocking


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the guys doing the game are wrong, Curry only has 4 by my count and that matches what I'm seeing as I track it online at Yahoo.


NBA.com says 5...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Didn't they correct Eddy's foul count from 3 to 2?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> ive seen at least 3 from him in the 2nd half


Yahoo! has him at 6 for the game. He had 6 at half.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hey I almost got the score right!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Jamal has like zero assists in the 2nd half.


Y keep hating on him?? He has 6 assists in the game, *4 in the 2nd half.*


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Louis Grillo!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Dunk the ball Eddy!! Missed a point bank layup.

Just a 4 point game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Dunk the ****ing ball Eddy!!!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

There has been some appalling refereeing in this game. The confusion about Eddy Curry's fouls, the Technical on Donyell, and now the over-and-back call on Rose. :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> The mavericks traded michael finley and antwan jamison for rasheed wallace and Bonzi wells. They are just waiting for the leagues approval


source??


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> OT: The mavericks traded michael finley and antwan jamison for rasheed wallace and Bonzi wells. They are just waiting for the leagues approval. WoW. Shocking


LOL!
Last night George Karl said Wallace looked Like A Mav. But he wouldn't explain why.

Must have known something.

But on that trade.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> 
> NBA.com says 5...


Guess we might find out if he gets another one (hope not)...


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

I was watching the spurs- dallas game and theirannouncers mentioned it. They said its coming from their station or something. I cant watch the bulls game because im in NY and i dont have league pass. The spurs dalls game is on NBA TV


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> OT: The mavericks traded michael finley and antwan jamison for rasheed wallace and Bonzi wells. They are just waiting for the leagues approval. WoW. Shocking


Aren't they BYC?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh my goodness Kirk! :whatever:

Oh my goodness Jamal! :whatever:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

5 second INBOUND violation on Kirk Hinrich. How could Bill Cartwright put this guy in the game?? Would Jamal ever see the floor with 9 TOs. The double standards I'm telling u...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Way to go Jamal, nice block!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Crawford with a huge block on Davis! He has stepped up his D in the second half.

Eddy has too, for that matter. He has a couple nice blocks and some big rebounds.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

HUGE block by Crawford on Davis.

Bulls have ball with 15 seconds left, and up by 2.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Aren't they BYC?


 I dont know im not the one making the trade. I just told you guys what i heard from the spurs game.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Jamal with a HUGE block.

15 seconds to go, Bulls will have the ball...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

WHy is Hinny in the game over Gill?!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford has been playing pretty good defense tonight. That block was huge.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk makes 1 of 2. Bulls only up 3 with 14 secs left.

If we lose this game, it will be entirely because of Cartwright's stupidity for putting him back in the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Rookie on the line at the end--this has disaster written all over it.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Hinrich made the 2nd FT...but why is he in the game?!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No timeouts left if New Orleans makes this 3. Nice choke job by "Stockton-to-be". Why put the rook in that situation?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If Hinrich touches the ball, I smell TO. And Baron should have gone out of the game by now with 6 fouls


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Why is HINNY in the game over GILL?

Awful. Hopefully we pull it out


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

THAT WAS THE BIGGEST TRAVELING VIOLATION I HAVE EVER SEEN AND THEY DIDNT CALL IT!!! WOW!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pivot foot in the air. That's a travel!!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow. The refs blew another one. :dead:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG the @#$%@#$% refs are hosing this game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Davis travels. Refs swallow their whistle :upset:. They still have the ball.

I'm telling u, refs have done everything to **** up the Bulls in this 4th qtr.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone think Pippen looks more like our head coach tonight than Cartwright?

Nice travel by the Baron.


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill is the Biggest IDIOT in the PLANET. Why do you have Kirk H. in the game, when he has 10 turnovers already has missed a freethrow. And you have a 85 to 88 percent freethrow shooter on your bench in Gill.

Why and why do you have him in the game period. We are trying to win this game and make it to the playoffs. Instead we have Bill wanting to teach the kid.

He is not a coach.

I think PIP is the coach


BULLS WIN


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Bullies!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

HELL YEAH. WE WON.

BC AND PAXSON JUST HUGGED.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief... that was SOOOO traveling.

A perfect Tim Floyd finish for the Hornets! :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

BULLS WIN!! 

And Cartwright is celebrating like he just saved his job.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Bulls win! :clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose stops Wesley from getting off the 3.

Blount gets the steal.

Game over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BULLS WIN! BULLS WIN! BULLS WIN!

Refs did everything to help em'.....but we willed it out!!

Boy, another completely unpredictable victory.

We r the ROAD WARRIORS!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great win and nice to see a smile on Cart's face :yes:


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

OT: Now they asked Mark Cuban and he said no but the announcers said that their source is pretty reliable so they dont know who to believe. I say Believe Cuban


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

WE ARE THE BEST TEAM IN THE NBA


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Man oh man.

We just beat the best team in the East on the road. Kudos.

:rbanana:


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

I still do not like how Bill kept Kirk in the game.

Bulls need to start

EDDY
TYSON
YELL
GILL
CRAWFORD

Monday vs Denver and have Gill covering Anthony

Eddy played decent
Jalen played the best I have ever seen him play. And he wasn't a baby during the game.
And Jamal is our man right now with Tyson out. Great Defense and key shots.
Yell Played great too

LIVE IT UP BULLS FANS


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Rose - 34 points, 2 assists, 5 rebounds
:worship:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

WGN showed it the second time.

IT WAS Pax and BC hugging after the win. Strange no? A love fest... but maybe that's why Hinny was in the game near the end. Maybe Pax was breathing down BC's neck w/ the subs. Who knows.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I knew we could do this! YES! YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a great damn win!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I only caught the last five minutes, but clearly the benching lit a fire under our previously lackadasical stars. 

Also, Curry looks to have roundly outplayed Magloire... that's very encouraging sign.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Fartwright is so dumb though. He might bring Jamal and Jalen off the bench on Monday too!! Pip looked much better then him out there as a "coach".


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Anyone think Pippen looks more like our head coach tonight than Cartwright?
> 
> Nice travel by the Baron.


It looks like Pipen is our coach in 75% right now…Strange, but hey who cares, Bulls Win!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, TRUTHHURTS*, C.C.C.P*, hoops*, RetroDreams, L.O.B, thunderspirit, Kneepad, SPMJ, ScottVdub, MichaelOFAZ*, Nater, Mikedc, 7thwatch, hps, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, ryzmah, rosenthall*, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, RoRo, Spyfy, Good Hope, newmessiah10, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, brian34cook, JRose5, mATtAhY, ballafromthenorth, visionary432, futuristxen, Athlon33.6, itso, sonny, CiMa, elias03, IllState, DaBullz)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Rose - 34 points, 2 assists, 5 rebounds
> :worship:


As much as I don’t like him…tonight he was the man!:worship:


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

THAT WASN"T PAXON WAS IT. HE LOOKED SHORT.

I DON'T THINK THAT WAS PAX GUYS.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I didn't see the game. Great win by the Bulls, especially without Chandler. Rose was huge. Hinrich with 9 turnovers. Was it as bad as the stats suggest?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I only caught the last five minutes, but clearly the benching lit a fire under our previously lackadasical stars.
> 
> Also, Curry looks to have roundly outplayed Magloire... that's very encouraging sign.


Soundly. What is even a better sign is Curry had 5 fouls most of the 4th quarter and played decent and didn't pick up a 6th. A good sign of knowing when to be aggressive and when not to.

Very big blocks when we needed them. Not bad for a loser.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, TRUTHHURTS*, C.C.C.P*, hoops*, RetroDreams, L.O.B, thunderspirit, Kneepad, SPMJ, ScottVdub, MichaelOFAZ*, Nater, Mikedc, 7thwatch, hps, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, ryzmah, rosenthall*, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, RoRo, Spyfy, Good Hope, newmessiah10, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, brian34cook, JRose5, mATtAhY, ballafromthenorth, visionary432, futuristxen, Athlon33.6, itso, sonny, CiMa, elias03, IllState, DaBullz)


Hey! What about me?!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, TRUTHHURTS*, Chops, C.C.C.P*, hoops*, RetroDreams, L.O.B, thunderspirit, Kneepad, SPMJ, ScottVdub, MichaelOFAZ*, Nater, superdave, Mikedc, 7thwatch, hps, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, ryzmah, rosenthall*, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, RoRo, Spyfy, Good Hope, kcchiefs-fan*, robert60446, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, Lets_Go_Bulls*, brian34cook, JRose5, mATtAhY, ballafromthenorth, DOGMAN*, visionary432, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6, itso, spongyfungy, sonny, CiMa, elias03, IllState, DaBullz)

This is cut & pasted from the top of the Bulls' forum.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> I didn't see the game. Great win by the Bulls, especially without Chandler. Rose was huge. Hinrich with 9 turnovers. Was it as bad as the stats suggest?


hinrich really struggled passing the ball. he ran the floor well, the speed of the game was good when he was in there. once he gets under control we could have somethign. I just got the impression that he didnt know where to put the pass against an nba defense.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Soundly. What is even a better sign is Curry had 5 fouls most of the 4th quarter and played decent and didn't pick up a 6th. A good sign of knowing when to be aggressive and when not to.
> ...


You got me on that one! But kid still needs a lot of work. Let’s say for now, he was ok.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> I didn't see the game. Great win by the Bulls, especially without Chandler. Rose was huge. Hinrich with 9 turnovers. Was it as bad as the stats suggest?


LOL, I don't think you want to know. I'll just tell you his stupidest turnover was probably the 5 second violation late in the game. We got lucky considering how much he played!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW, that officiating crew was absolute garbage. Some very nice hometown calls there on both ends of the floor. Despite the 6th, 7th and 8th man, we still pulled it off.

Says volumes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FYI

Crawford had 3 assists on 3 straight plays in the 2nd quarter.

He finished the game with 6 assists.

Algebra.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, TRUTHHURTS*, Chops, C.C.C.P*, hoops*, RetroDreams, L.O.B, thunderspirit, Kneepad, SPMJ, ScottVdub, MichaelOFAZ*, Nater, superdave, Mikedc, 7thwatch, hps, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, ryzmah, rosenthall*, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, RoRo, Spyfy, Good Hope, kcchiefs-fan*, robert60446, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, Lets_Go_Bulls*, brian34cook, JRose5, mATtAhY, ballafromthenorth, DOGMAN*, visionary432, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6, itso, spongyfungy, sonny, CiMa, elias03, IllState, DaBullz)
> 
> This is cut & pasted from the top of the Bulls' forum.


Thank you! :worship:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

When I checked the scores a few minutes ago and I thought they said NO 109 Bulls 106. I was mad :upset: :upset: 

Then I came on the board and looked up the game thread, and people are saying "bulls win bulls win". I was like WTF is going on, and after checking the score again was pleasantly suprised to discover that we won after all :rbanana: 

The Bulls toy with my emotions a lot, but this is taking things to the extreme.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> BTW, that officiating crew was absolute garbage. Some very nice hometown calls there on both ends of the floor. Despite the 6th, 7th and 8th man, we still pulled it off.
> 
> Says volumes.


Home boys always got “better” calls. But who cares, Bulls win!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> FYI
> 
> Crawford had 3 assists on 3 straight plays in the 2nd quarter.


Nope, it was the 3rd qtr. I was the one who posted that, and i was NOT on my laptop during the 2nd qtr. So i wouldn't have been able to type.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kendall Gill's shooting:

1st 4 games: 9/39 (.230%)
Last 3 games: 12/20 (.600%)

For those of you who were mad at his shooting, let's just say he's picked it up somewhat the past couple games... Sure he's still shooting .356 but its a lot better than .230, lol! :basket: 

*Also if ya support Kendall you can pm me and join my group *


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

A rookie in crunch time? Wow Big Bill must love Hinrich. 

That win was huge. Bill Cartwright was damn near giddy tonight. Did I see him dry hump Paxson? 

The Bulls beat the Hornets and Louis Grillo on the road.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

GREAT win for the Bulls. Curry impressed me tonight by being a sound rebounder and blocking shots. It looks as though hes trying harder. 

and haha @ the Bulls announcers kept saying that Baron Davis traveled. You can jump as long as you drop the ball and dont dribble again after you pick it back up. Good no call by the refs.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Hopefully we can build some momentum. Denver at home on Monday is a winnable game. What is it with the Bulls, win away but not at home? They're killing me.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> The Bulls toy with my emotions a lot, but this is taking things to the extreme.


They are raping my mind every single game! Now they have to improve their home record…:gopray:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am in shock. How do we lose at home by 21 then go on the road without Chandler and beat the hotest team in the east?? 

They take us too lightly? Maybe but they still scored, 106. Not THAT lightly. 

I harped about Rose and Marshall after three games. I showed where they were huge for us, we win. Dabullz back me up on his own Tonight:

Rose, 34 pts. 
Marshall, 22 and eight boards. 

They both played huge in the win over Orlando. Last night, marshall was hurt, was a non factor and we lose big. 

Impressive win without Chandler and Pippen. We now have 2/3 the number of road wins that we had last year. 

Curry? I saw a guy that came to play tonight. I will take 16/9 and three blocks EVERYNIGHT!! 

Crawford? I will take his 14 pts 6 assists and three steals any night!! That block on Davis was big time. 

Gill looke nice. 12pts 5 assists. 

Hinrich, I really felt sorry for the kid tonight. I mean he really, REALLY struggled. 9 t/o and yet we still won. 

We out rebounded New Orleans. 32-31. But we gave up, 13 offensive rebounds. That has to stop. 

We shot almost 60% for the game!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Good game by them Bulls. Hinrich and JC looked terrible handling the ball though, if the Bulls had half their number of TO's this game would have been easily in the bag during the 4th Q.

A win is a win however, no matter how sloppy the Bulls were with the basketball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> GREAT win for the Bulls. Curry impressed me tonight by being a sound rebounder and blocking shots. It looks as though hes trying harder.
> 
> and haha @ the Bulls announcers kept saying that Baron Davis traveled. You can jump as long as you drop the ball and dont dribble again after you pick it back up. Good no call by the refs.


He never dropped the ball. He clearly travleled. He tried to keep his left foot on the floor but it came off the floor about three inches. 

Bad call but we won anyway.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hinny looked okay for a while, but his legs aren't quite under him yet. When you're legs aren't there.. it affects your whole game.

It didn't help that Davis/Wesley are some of the most physical guards in the game. They tore Hinny a new one tonight. We won so I am relieved.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I think at home we are too comfortable and get a little too lazy. On the road, we are alot more serious. We need to definitely play this way at all times. :yes:


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

If it wasn't for the fact we shot almost 60%  , we would have lost. Great win. I hope Hinrich improves. I'm sure he will. Jason Kidd has had double figure turnover games as well. Lets not be too hard on him.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

Have a great night, Chicago Bulls Fans! I need some sleep…my son has no mercy on me; he will be awaken tomorrow at 5:00AM for sure! Goodnight!

PS. BUlls WIN!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope, it was the 3rd qtr. I was the one who posted that, and i was NOT on my laptop during the 2nd qtr. So i wouldn't have been able to type.


You're right.

He had no assists in the last 15 minutes of the game. His last assist (3 in a row) came at 3:00 left in Q3.

I remember looking at the box score at half time and that Jamal had 6 assists then. I was mistaken.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gamelog?gameId=231108003


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> I think at home we are too comfortable and get a little too lazy. On the road, we are alot more serious. We need to definitely play this way at all times. :yes:


I think a big chunk of it might be that we put too much pressure on ourselves at home. I remember a few days ago after the Orlando win Jamal had a quote that was like "Yeah, but it's going to be tougher to do at home". I wonder if kind of the opposite is happening from last year, when we obviously had some kind of mental block with playing on the road.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

This team is really weird. It's hard to believe that after all the hoopla about the team's start to the season, we're 3-4, which isn't _that_ bad. 

Now, if we can just string a couple of good games together. We've got the Nuggets at home, and then Boston. Those are winnable games. Jesus, this team confuses me.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

i went to the airforce/ army game earlier today so I missed everything but the last quarter. 

How does Hinrich turn the ball over *9* times and then get put in during crunch time. He handled the ball in a manner only Army could be proud of but yet Bill puts him in when it matters most?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> He never dropped the ball. He clearly travleled. He tried to keep his left foot on the floor but it came off the floor about three inches.
> ...


I would have bet the world that he dropped the ball, I'll go look at the replay but I'm pretty sure he did drop it. If he didnt than yea thats travel.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

The fact Hinrich played so much even when not playing well seems to suggest something.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I would have bet the world that he dropped the ball, I'll go look at the replay but I'm pretty sure he did drop it. If he didnt than yea thats travel.


They showed the replay a few times during the game. It sure looked like travelling to me.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> How does Hinrich turn the ball over *9* times and then get put in during crunch time. He handled the ball in a manner only Army could be proud of but yet Bill puts him in when it matters most?


That was a very weak move, it made no sense. It's hard to understand some of BC's very dumb moves and putting Hinrich in was one of those.

It almost cost us the game


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Kendall Gill's shooting:
> 
> 1st 4 games: 9/39 (.230%)
> ...


Take it from a Wolves fan...

Kendall Gill can go from not even coming close to hitting the rim to hitting contested, clutch shots, at the push of a button. 

I really dont' understand it...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I would have bet the world that he dropped the ball, I'll go look at the replay but I'm pretty sure he did drop it. If he didnt than yea thats travel.


They showed it 4 or five times and I could have sworn he traveled.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> That was a very weak move, it made no sense. It's hard to understand some of BC's very dumb moves and putting Hinrich in was one of those.
> ...


Hinrich turned the ball over, but I can live with 7 of his turnovers because they came of him trying to force the ball and make things happen. The other two were just sloppy passes. 

He was in there because he is one of the best shooters on our team, point blank. I can't look at our squad and pick anyone else over him that wasn't already on the floor. 

That was one of his CORRECT substitutions. I can't make sense of putting Corie Blount in late in the game when Eddy was controlling the paint, but that's just me.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Just got home.

Some points:

1. Donyell is finally living up to his draft position.

2. Hiney is gonna be a stud a season from now. His game was bad, but the tools were on display.

3. This team still has no clear cut number one option on offense. Heck---it's looking like it might be 'yell.

4. Curry is starting to adjust to first half night in and night out basketball. 

Momentum!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I would have bet the world that he dropped the ball, I'll go look at the replay but I'm pretty sure he did drop it. If he didnt than yea thats travel.


He dropped the ball, but it is still traveling (or double dribble). To retain your dribble you have to bounce the ball before you take a step. He jumped (two steps) and then dropped the ball (double dribble).


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

oh wait did he dribble first, if he did then thats a travel. 

If he didnt dribble first, than he can jump and drop the ball and it'll count as his dribble as long as the ball is out of his hands before he lands.


----------

